# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  ból głowy przy nietolerancji

## daria1991

Witam, nie jestem pewna czy wybrałam dobry temat, ale możne ktoś będzie w stanie mi pomóc.
Od dwóch lat zmagam się z bólami głowy na wysokości oka lub trochę wyżej i nikt nie potrafi postawić trafnej diagnozy.  Nie mam żadnych kłopotów z trawieniem, zatem czy sam  bóle głowy  mogą sygnalizować nietolerancję? Testy są bardzo drogie, a eliminacja z diety wszystkiego po kolei może trwać w nieskończoność  :Frown:   Proszę o opinię.

----------


## przemo.rm

nietolerancje czego? skąd akurat pomysł że od jakiejś "nietolerancji" występuje  ból głowy ?

----------


## daria1991

obojętnie czego, pytam ogólnie nie robiłam badań bo są drogie i zastanawiam się czy jest sens skoro nie mam problemów z trawieniem.
bo jest to jeden z objawów nietolerancji, znam osoby, które bolała głowa a po wyeliminowaniu np. sera z diety bóle ustąpiły. u mnie już prawie wszystko zostało wykluczone dlatego szukam głębiej

----------


## magda24

To może być nadciśnienie oczne, jeżeli ból jest na wysokości oka, zwłaszcza jeżeli masz wrażenie, że ból "wypycha" Ci oko na zewnątrz.

----------


## daria1991

miałam badane ciśnienie w oku dwukrotnie i rezonans oczodołów więc to chyba nie to...

----------


## przemo.rm

to może być po prostu migrena różnego typu, bóle kręgosłupopochodne, zatoki...

----------


## daria1991

niestety to nie jest takie proste jakby się mogło wydawać  :Smile: 
moje bóle trwają 24 h na dobę bez przerwy dzień w dzień a żadna migrena tak nie wygląda, poza tym przeszłam dwumiesięczną kurację na migrenę bez skutku.
miałam zrobione tk zatok, które nic nie wykazało
co do kręgosłupa to mam dyskopatie C5-C7 i miałam już zrobioną blokadę w nerw potyliczny, która również nie pomogła

----------


## przemo.rm

Klasterowy  ból głowy  (ang. cluster headache) zwany dawniej bólem głowy Hortona


interna.com.pl/klasterowy_bol_glowy.htm

----------


## daria1991

też już kiedyś w tym szperałam tylko że te bóle charakteryzują się chyba silnymi napadami, które po jakimś czasie ustępują a u mnie praktycznie non stop ból jest a stałym poziomie.

----------


## przemo.rm

1) głowa boli Cię cały czas? 
2) morfologia crp ob? tmp ciała?
3) inne choroby leki na stałe
4) inne dodatkowe objawy np. zawroty głowy nudności, osłabienie zab. mowy, sztywność karku , fotofobia...?
5) czynniki nasilające np. ruch, kaszel, zmiana pozycji ciała (leżąca/siedząca/stojąca)..?
6) charakter bólu kłujący, tępy, pulsujący jak określisz?
bóle klasterowe mają dłuuugi okres trwania 4-20 tygodni :Smile: 

poszukałem i znalazłem też to : migrenicy.pl/hemikrania-ciagla,75
hemikrania ciągła występuje cały czas

----------


## daria1991

Dziękuję za zainteresowanie moim problemem, z reguły nie dostawałam odpowiedzi na posty  :Smile: 

    1) głowa boli Cię cały czas?
cały czas, są momenty że boli słabiej, są momenty że mocniej, ale nie przestaje boleć.. nawet w nocy jak przekręcam się z boku na bok to czuje ból
    2) morfologia crp ob? tmp ciała?
miałam robione ogólne badania krwi, ob, cukier , tsh i pasożyty
    3) inne choroby leki na stałe
tylko antykoncepcja (zmieniałam i odstawiałam na kilka miesięcy, żeby sprawdzić czy to to powoduje ból)
    4) inne dodatkowe objawy np. zawroty głowy nudności, osłabienie zab. mowy, sztywność karku , fotofobia...?
raczej nic z tego
    5) czynniki nasilające np. ruch, kaszel, zmiana pozycji ciała (leżąca/siedząca/stojąca)..?
wysiłek fizyczny, przy którym nadwrężam szyję np. brzuszki
    6) charakter bólu kłujący, tępy, pulsujący jak określisz?
z reguły tępy, czasami uczucie balona który ktoś pompuje, kiedy są gorsze dni- przeszywający

    bóle klasterowe mają dłuuugi okres trwania 4-20 tygodni
no właśnie a moje w czerwcu będą obchodzić drugą rocznicę  :Smile: 

    poszukałem i znalazłem też to : migrenicy.pl/hemikrania-ciagla,75
    hemikrania ciągła występuje cały czas 
miałam tez kurację na hemikranie ciągłą - metindol retard, neurolog kazał brać mi przez trzy dni jedną tabletkę, potem przez trzy dni- dwie, przez kolejne trzy dni- trzy, aż dojdę do czterech. Kiedy maksymalna dawka nie działała powiedział że to nie to i kazał odstawić...
Ehh niedługo pewnie wyczerpią Ci się pomysły  :Smile:  najlepszy neurolog którego znalazłam w moim mieście już nie wie co robić..

----------


## przemo.rm

jedyne co przychodzi mi jeszcze do głowy to TK głowy z kontrastem i doppler tętnic szyjnych

----------


## ksiek

mój przypadek świadczy o tym, że może to być nietolerancja. Bo od dziecka miałam tak, ze jak zjadłam coś co zawierało olej, na przykład wystaczyły naleśniki smażone na oleju, i miałam takie  bóle głowy , że ojj..I nic na nie nie pomagało, ani proszki, ani spacery, relax, no nic. I tak dopiero z czasem doszłam od czego to. I lekarze mi potwierdzili, ze tłuszcze i tłuste rzeczy to nie dla mnie, mój organizm nie lubi.

----------


## nnn123

To co napisał przemo.rm oraz ew. MRI głowy.

Zatoki mogą być przyczyną. Są na to leki bez recepty ale nie biorę odpowiedzialności jak Ci jakoś zaszkodzą.

----------


## daria1991

tylko ja właśnie nie mam tak, że zjem coś i potem strasznie boli mnie głowa, tylko boli mnie dzień w dzień tak samo i ciężko mi zorientować się na co mogłaby być nietolerancja..

miałam tk zatok i mri głowy

----------


## nnn123

> miałam badane ciśnienie w oku dwukrotnie i rezonans oczodołów więc to chyba nie to...


Badanie dna oka było?

Dentysta był?

Bad. og. moczu?

Po za tym zostaje praktycznie tylko klasterowy  ból głowy , migrena, kręgosłup oraz jakieś kilkanaście b. rzadkich chorób które są trudne do zdiagnozowania.

----------


## daria1991

Wszystko co napisałeś było badane.
W kręgosłupie wyszła dyskopatia C5-C7, była robiona blokada, a ból pozostał więc to nie to...
Klastrowe  bóle głowy  charakteryzują się b. silnymi napadami i ustępuje, u mnie jest to jednostajny ból 24 na dobę.
Dzięki za pocieszenie  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

Hmmmmmm teraz dopiero mi przyszło na myśl - próba palec nos.

Zamknij oczy, podnieś obie łapy prostopadle do siebie, na lewo i prawo. Jedną ręką spróbuj dotknąć czubka nosa (nie rób tego powoli ani szybko - m.w. jakbyś chciała się podrapać po tym nosie), powrót i druga ręka. Najlepiej kilka razy.

Próba chwytania która często jest mało wiarygodna... Połóż jakiś niewielki przedmiot przed sobą np. na stole. Będąc rozluźnioną (najlepiej siedząc) spróbuj szybko go chwycić. Szybko ale nie szybko ile wlezie tylko na tyle szybko że sama ocenisz że spokojnie dasz radę.

Kolejna sprawa, zdarzało Ci się kiedyś mieć problemy z mówieniem lub rozumieniem wypowiedzianych słów?

BTW. Zauważyłaś aby jakieś pokarmy nasilały/osłabiały ten ból?

----------


## daria1991

Badanie, które opisujesz kilkakrotnie robił mi neurolog i fizjoterapeuta.
Nie miałam nigdy problemów z mówieniem.
Co do pokarmu to nie zauważyłam żadnych zależności, jak już pisałam ten ból jest ciągle na tym samym poziomie, codziennie..

----------


## nnn123

Wapń całkowity był sprawdzany?

----------


## nnn123

Angiografia?

MRI było z kontrastem czy bez?

----------


## przemo.rm

nie pasuje tylko jedno...raz piszesz że ból się nasila pod wpływem pokarmu...a za chwilę, że ból jest jednostajny 24h...no coś tu się nie klei  :Smile:

----------


## przemo.rm

troszke nietypowe takie długie  bóle głowy  jako objaw alergii pokarmowej^^

----------


## daria1991

poziom wapnia pokazywało ogólne badanie krwi, także wszystko w normie.
MRI z kontrastem
gdzie napisałam że ból nasila się pod wpływem pokarmu?  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

Pozycja zwała się [wapń całkowity]?

Poziom albumin był sprawdzany?

TSH, FT4 i FT3?

Usg tarczycy?

Rtg klp i kręgosłupa, usg j. brzusznej, ekg i echo serca, mammografia lub usg/mri piersi (usg i mri są nieszkodliwe w przeciwieństwie do mammografii, jak Ci kasy nie szkoda to zrób mri).

----------


## daria1991

dzisiaj dostałam od neurologa skierowanie do szpitala na oddział neurologiczny, gdyż stwierdził, że cała litania neurologiczna została wyczerpana i jedyne co przychodzi mu do głowy to nadciśnienie/ niedociśnienie śródczaszkowe ale mogą to zbadać tylko w szpitalu, a zatem ustawiam się w kolejkę  :Smile:  dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie

----------


## nnn123

Znacznie podwyższone ciśnienie śródczaszkowe zwykle widać w badaniu dna oka. Tzw. tarcza zastoinowa.

----------


## czamka

daj znac jak tam

----------


## Guacamole

i jak tam się teraz czujesz? mam podobne objawy i pomyślałam, że może mi coś podpowiesz... co jeszcze robić... jutro idę na kompleksowe badania do APC Analizy. jestem ciekawa co powiedzą...

----------


## daria1991

niestety mój problem nie zniknął, w tym tygodniu jadę na oddział neurologiczny "ustawić się w kolejkę" ale z tego co słyszałam nie ma miejsc i nawet nie zapisują... gdyby coś nowego się pojawiło dam znać  :Smile:

----------


## daria1991

byłam dzisiaj w szpitalu, gdzie zaprowadzono mnie do neurologa, który stwierdził, że nie ma sensu kłaść mnie do szpitala, bo zrobią mi jedynie te badania, które już miałam i to będzie tylko strata mojego czasu, że są jeszcze leki sterydowe, które można by spróbować i generalnie odesłał mnie z powrotem do przychodni neurologicznej, a kiedy powiedziałam że przecież neurolog już nie wie co robić i wyczerpał pomysły powiedział żeby zmienić neurologa.. to chory kraj, z przychodni do szpitala, ze szpitala do przychodni.. nie wiem co mam już robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam google.pl

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj 
Jeżeli jeszcze tu będziesz , to odezwij się Daria prywatnie na mój nick.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem doradcą jednego z nielicznych Banków, którzy mają w swojej ofercie kredyty dla zawodów wolnego zaufania na tzw. OŚWIADCZENIE, czyli nie w oparciu o dokumenty finansowe, a jedynie oświadczenie klienta. Koszt kredytu to 0,99% prowizji dla Banku i oprocentowanie 6,9%. Przez oświadczenie rozumiem całkowicie oświadczenie, bez żadnych dokumentów finansowych czy ZUS/US. Promocja dotyczy 
-lekarzy 
-weterynarzy 
-lekarzy stomatologów 
-właścicieli NZOZ.
Kwota jaką możemy udzielić to aż 400tysięcy na okres 10lat 
W razie zainteresowania zapraszam do kontaktu.

----------


## daria1991

Nie zarejestrowany- znajdź proszę odpowiedź w google skoro uważasz, że to takie proste i oczywiste...

----------


## MalTur

Dario, Zachęcam Cię do odwiedzenia abcmigrena, jak poczytasz co to jest ( a ma wiele odmian),to bedziesz w stanie określić co te bóle mogą oznaczać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Problemy z trawieniem, czyli problem z prawidłową pracą jelit to częste przyczyny migreny. Także wiele produktów na które jesteśmy uczuleni staje sie bezpośrednią przyczyna migren. Zamiast robić drogie testy na nietolerancje lepiej sprawdzić produkty, które są najczęściej wymieniane jako "wyzwalacze", np. czekolada, kofeina, cytrusy..wiele z nich jest wymienionych na stronie Abcmigrena, warto od tego zacząć swoją lekturę na temat migreny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Nie zarejestrowany- znajdź proszę odpowiedź w google skoro uważasz, że to takie proste i oczywiste...


mam dokladnie takie same objawy bólowe tzn. ciągły  ból głowy  raz silniejszy raz sabszy. jedynym lekiem , który mi pomaga jest metindol/indometacyna/ oraz apap. jestem pod sta łą opieką lekarza neurologa z Łodzi dr Durko.  Niestety, najsmutniejsze jest to, że nie ma leku  innego niż przeciwbólowy na hemikranię. Słyszałam, że Amerykanie coś wykombinowali na migrenę ale niestety do Europy jeszcze nie dotarło. zostawiam swojego e-maila jesli chcesz wiecej na ten temat porozmawiac ewabaran5@op.pl

----------


## Willy

Niestety, ale też ostatnio borykam się z licznymi migrenami i szczerze powiedziawszy tabletki przestają mi pomagać muszę brać ich coraz więcej zastanawiam się nad medycyną niekonwencjonalną na stronie konopieizdrowie.pl czytałem o olejkach konopnych czy ktoś z Was stosował i faktycznie pomagały?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to bóle migrenowe? Powinnaś udać się do lekarza, może nawet rezonans powinnaś mieć zrobiony, bo kto wie czy tam nic poważniejszego się nie dzieje.  Dobrym sposobem na leczenie migreny jest botoks, efekty odczujesz już po tygodniu, w tę środę mam kolejną i ostatnią wizytę w CZS  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obstawiałabym bardziej migrenę niż nietolerancję...Ja od kilku lat męczę się z takim bólem. W ten piątek mam wizytę w CZS. Jak się okaże, że to bóle migrenowe, to mam zamiar poddać się leczeniu botoksem. Poszperałam trochę w necie i jest to podobno jedna z najbardziej skutecznych metod. Efekty są odczuwane już po około tygodniu od zabiegu. Ciekawe co mi powie lekarz na konsultacji.

----------


## rysiek301

A może dobry fizjoterapeuta? Kręgosłup? Wiele przyczyn może być.

----------

